
NewsDabbler: T-Mobile Calls and Data Outage, Tower Problems Happening Worldwide - newsdabbler
http://newsdabbler.blogspot.com/2010/12/t-mobile-calls-and-data-outage-tower.html
======
rhizome
Pretty thin gruel for a post.

